# Has anyone heard about this interesting site?



## LesFex (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello everyone,

 I came across new site for buying and selling _antique items_ and many more items; where sellers are provided a free store; buyers can do a color search; seems interesting. Has anyone used this site either as a buyer or seller?


----------



## aridice53 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Les,
 I checked it out and yes it is a cool site.
 There's not a lot on it yet cause its new, but they seem to have a really good selling deal there, free store, no listing fees, just a 3% fee if you sell. I'm thinging about opening up a shop there.

 Thanks for posting it, and pay no attention to lobey's rudeness, most of the folks here are pretty nice.

 Char


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 14, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE A PRETTY NEAT SITE,DEPENDING ON WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR. I DIDN'T SEE ANY BOTTLES.......BUT THAT MAY CHANGE. THE MEGLADON SHARK TEETH THEIR SELLING FOR 65.00 RANGE I;VE SEEN DO 4 TIMES THAT ON EBAY.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2008)

I have to agree with Lobey on this one.


----------

